# Microsorum brassii



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Almost a year ago I received a small portion of a fern, named 'Microsorum brassii'. With leaves of only a few mm width and max 15cm (6 inch) long it's one of the smallest java ferns I've seen. Compared to other ferns it grows slooooowwww!!

Here is a picture (not mine):









Is this a variant/mutation of the normal java fern or is it really a different species (can't find much about it).


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Johan,

A nice looking plant that would lend itself well to the smaller tanks that seem to be a trend; thank you for sharing!


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, I think so! Except that it grows very slow, so not easy to get a large bush. I'll replace all my trident fern with it, to have even more contrast with my Anubias and Bucephalandra. But it will take a while to cover all the wood


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi Johan,
I've written an online article (in German) on flowgrow.de about the confusing thing with the names M. brassii / Needle Leaf / Narrow: http://aquascaping.flowgrow.de/item/190-narrow-needle-mini-oder-taiwan-javafarn-was-ist-was

- Years ago the fern that's known in the Nederlands as M. brassii didn't get longer leaves than your plants for one year in my tank, but then it developed ca. 30 cm long leaves while the width didn't exceed ca. 5 mm. The growth rate increased.

- In newer taxonomical treatments, e.g. Nooteboom, Microsorum brassii is listed as one of the numerous synonyms of Microsorum pteropus (treated as very polymorphic species).

- The type specimen of the name M. brassii, collected on Papua New Guinea, is apparently a narrow-leaved plant, but seems to have broader, more lanceolate leaves than the aquarium plant, maybe more similar to the M. pteropus 'Narrow' from Tropica: http://plants.jstor.org/specimen/bri-aq0171891?s=t

- There's another taxon, Polypodium zosteriforme, also a synonym of M. pteropus. The type specimen has really strap-shaped leaves similar to the aquarium plant, resp. the ferns known as "Needle Leaf" in the hobby. http://plants.jstor.org/specimen/bm001038396

- At least 2 different cultivated forms are called "Needle leaf" in the hobby, the one is identical to your "M. brassii", the other has also strap-shaped but broader leaves (> 5 mm) under same conditions and is also known as "Narrow" (especially in Asia, e.g. Amano; it differs from the 'Narrow' from Tropica) and "Taiwan".

- In my article I propose the name Microsorum pteropus "Needle leaf" for that very narrow-leaved form that you've got as "brassii".

- I'd like to know the locality where that cultivated plant was collected, and who labeled it M. brassii first. Is there a possibility to trace that back?

-Heiko


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's some good information Heiko. Thank you.

FYI, I have seen _M. pteropus_ specimens from Sarawak that appear to be the 'trident'.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes, I remember your posting years ago. It seems that "Trident" matches the description of Microsorum paucijugum from Borneo, first described as Polypodium paucijugum, now treated as a synonym of M. pteropus, too: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/65377-trident-3.html#post544087 But I don't know what the type material looks like.

Some pics in the web show plants similar to "Trident" but with broader lobes, more towards M. pteropus 'Tropica'. There are surely many transitional forms between the more extreme Java ferns, maybe also more than only 2 "Needle leaf" types.

"Needle leaf"-like stuff, occurring in Borneo, is shown somewhere in Junglemike's blog. Interestingly the type of Polypodium zosteriforme was collected in Myanmar, Tenasserim, far from Borneo.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

At least I know why I needed all those German lessons all those years Good article, thanks Heiko! Mine is definitely fern 1 (Needle leaf) although mine is still 15cm max and has been for the last 2 years (been in someone else's tank before mine). Hope it won't grow till 30cm like yours!


----------

